

Facette: Facets for Delicious - anuraggoel
http://facette.csail.mit.edu/

======
peterlai
Related link: [http://lifehacker.com/5154283/facette-adds-real-
organization...](http://lifehacker.com/5154283/facette-adds-real-organization-
to-delicious-bookmarks)

I've been working on this for my Master's Thesis for the past year. With hope,
this tool will gain some traction after LifeHacker's post.

------
joubert
Borked?

